
Is there a serious problem with coffee capsules? - miraj
http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-35605927
======
kseistrup
Betteridge's law of headlines is an adage that states: “Any headline that ends
in a question mark can be answered by the word no.”

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

------
redlollipop
Doesn't seem so.

